# 1 star rating



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I just got my first 1 star ?
I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified. 
As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there. 
I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.

They told me they was about 2 miles up the road(heavy traffic and several stop lights away). They informed me they went out in the rain because it said I was there.

They gave me a 1 star and pickup problem as a reason.

I called support and they told me while this was outside of my control and an app related issue they could do nothing about it due to customer privacy.

I called back and asked the next person to speak with a supervisor, they said certainly but first tell me your exact issue. I told them and they kept pushing me away from speaking to a supervisor. I had to leave for my regular job.

After work I called for a third time. Asked again to speak to a supervisor got the same certainly tell me your issue first. I told them and they kept giving me the same story. I said I just want to talk to a supervisor, they said they will tell you the same thing. I said please just let me speak to a supervisor, they said, let me see if they can take the call. After waiting 5 minutes he came back and said he is not able to take the call.

All 3 totally agreed that the issue was with the app and beyond my control and that we are told when we sign up that situations beyond our control will not be counted against us but there was nothing that could be done.
They also all three told me not to worry though after 500 rides the rating will go away.

The lies really make me not want to drive any more


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


Hello, welcome to the forum. Sorry you got the shaft on that 1 star, but honestly in a few weeks you won't care.

Stars will take the back burner to money. Just do the best you can with what you can control. Good luck


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uber will seldom remove a rating. It will go away after 500 more rated trips. The first 1-star rating hurts the most. But you're just going to have to let it go. Next time something like this happens, cancel the ride. Cancelled rides can't be rated by driver or rider. I'd say the most likely reason for this screw up is that the pax misplaced their pin.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


Go to pin. Wait out timer. Cancel for no show. Collect fee. Rinse & Repeat.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

That I what I will do from now on. 
I still have a 4.92 so not bad but it is just aggravating that they say things beyond your control is not counted against you.
Had it been for something I did wrong or even an unknown reason I wouldn't have even cared but knowing it was a problem with Uber or the passenger and they could see the pickup was not where the pin was is what got me


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RodB said:


> That I what I will do from now on.
> I still have a 4.92 so not bad but it is just aggravating that they say things beyond your control is not counted against you.
> Had it been for something I did wrong or even an unknown reason I wouldn't have even cared but knowing it was a problem with Uber or the passenger and they could see the pickup was not where the pin was is what got me


4.92 is still excellent. Don't let it get you down.

It occurred to me the guy might have purposely entered the wrong address to get away with not paying a long distance pickup fee. Scammers will always down rate.

A couple things.

Check the ride details. Did rider get away without getting charged? If yes......

Was the difference in mileage enough to have pushed it into a long distance pickup fee? If yes........

Report him to Uber as a scammer.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. No it didn't have a long distance pickup fee but it did make the trip longer.

The funny thing was the last support guy I talked to I said when the trip ends it tells the passenger to rate the ride right...he said yes.
I said instead of that why don't you let them give 2 ratings one for the driver and one for Uber...he was like umm uhh...I said I know because Uber would have to kick itself off because it would have lower ratings than the average driver


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Wait until 3:00am when Uber updates your rating. Brace yourself.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RodB said:


> Huh?


Me too. WTH?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

They had already updated my rating from 4.98 to 4.92


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RodB said:


> They had already updated my rating from 4.98 to 4.92


No worries Rod.

By posting this you probably helped a bunch of drivers to not put themselves into that situation. I had to go through it. We all did.

Some driver will read this thread and thank you for starting it!


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I hope it helps someone.
I knew I would get a bad rating at some point, it's part of the game. It was just the reason and the lack of help from support that was my issue.. if they rated me bad because they didn't like me, my car, my music or my driving that is fine. 

The problem is there is no way for the passengers to really complain to Uber about their service it all falls on the driver. 

The way 3 different support people gave the same answers almost word for word and them saying that I could talk to a supervisor then not letting me was really off-putting


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

RodB said:


> That I what I will do from now on.
> I still have a 4.92 so not bad but it is just aggravating that they say things beyond your control is not counted against you.
> Had it been for something I did wrong or even an unknown reason I wouldn't have even cared but knowing it was a problem with Uber or the passenger and they could see the pickup was not where the pin was is what got me





RodB said:


> The way 3 different support people gave the same answers almost word for word and them saying that I could talk to a supervisor then not letting me was really off-putting


 You're dealing with a call center located in the Philippines. You would get better results if you called "Dial a Joke".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RodB said:


> Thanks for all the advice. No it didn't have a long distance pickup fee but it did make the trip longer.
> 
> The funny thing was the last support guy I talked to I said when the trip ends it tells the passenger to rate the ride right...he said yes.
> I said instead of that why don't you let them give 2 ratings one for the driver and one for Uber...he was like umm uhh...I said I know because Uber would have to kick itself off because it would have lower ratings than the average driver


When you speak to driver support, you are not speaking to Uber employees. They work for a company that takes calls that Uber hires to give drivers the run-around.

Next... If the pax isn't at the pickup, just wait out the 5 mins. and cancel for no-show. Pax was running a scam and you fell for it. Now you're smarter. No one can rate on cancelled trips.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

You can work an entire shift without calling anyone, or accepting any calls. Try it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If this is your first one-star, here is a hint: It will not be your last.

The customer will blame you for everything, even if it is beyond your control or not your fault. You messed up the GPS. The GPS gave you the correct information, you just went to the incorrect place. You put the traffic there. You put the construction there. You put the flashy arrow there. You started the fire. You started the demonstration. It is all your fault.

Keep doing what you are doing and move on to your next ping.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


It has been not every week or month but the app will go south last night it sent me 7 miles away from rider. Rider called we were both polite told him I would cancel ,there are a lot of ubers in rino (Denver) .One obvious point keep the regular job happy. I have some bad ratings some where in past and will in future.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

There is a reason why "Wrong address shown" is listed under the Cancel option.

Most of the time, this is not an app or GPS problem. It is the pax not knowing to verify their pickup location by tapping on the 'My location' icon when they request the ride.

When drivers keep playing Where's Waldo instead of canceling when the pax is obviously not where they are supposed to be, the pax will never learn to set pickups correctly.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the help and advice.
I have been trying to look at things from the passengers perspective and ask myself would I want the driver to find me or cancel....now I will be looking at it more from the is the passenger trying to scam me pov.

Uber does not try to help us make things better for the riders they (like many companies) only think about how they can make money at the cost of everyone else.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't worry, for every 500 rides you will get 1-4 of those 1* even if you were perfect.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Gotta get 1 more to catch me!

And damn, a 4* has dropped off and a 3*.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait until you get a 2 star rating @RodB , then you will Really will be left scratching your head.

(also, two stars are a sign of a successful driver)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


One of the most important rules of driving is DO NOT pick up a pax who shows any hostility or impatience whatsoever. By doing so, you're begging for a bad rating and possibly a false accusation.

Examples are phone calls asking where you are, when will you be there, what's taking so long, etc

There's very few reasons a pax should even be calling or texting you in the first place.

Also, if upon arrival a pax seems irritated in any way, shape, or form, CANCEL the ride.

Both companies use the ratings system as a weapon of intimidation against the drivers.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

It sounds like the passenger does not know how to GPS and dropped the pin randomly on the road instead of spending the time to type on his address. 

Next time, pull into the shoulder at the pin, wait the 5 mins, mark passenger failed to show, collect cancellation fee, drive on. 

When somebody makes a mistake like that and acts entitled on the phone you already know they are going to be trouble, best settling with the cancelation fee (which may have been more than the ride). You went to the pin, you fulfilled your duty. Don't go out of your way for somebody who is going to make you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Great advice everyone. It is crazy how many scammers there are out there.
I have dealt with the public a lot in my life and have seen scammers in every industry I have been in. 
I cleaned carpet for over 15 years and have seen people trying to get their money back for things they did wrong or try to say I broke stuff that was already broken when I got there.
Now I am learning how the scams work on Uber thanks to your help.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


Rod, seriously, don't spend another minute of your time on this ridiculous one star issue. Life is wayyyyy too short and if you spend this much time on each Uber problem you encounter as a driver, well, you will be doing nothing but calling the Uber customer service line.

Pax suck donkey balls. Fact. 
Pax aren't worth getting worked up over. Fact.
Pax will rot in hell in a karmic sauce. Fact.
Pax don't deserve your precious time. Fact.

I know it's frustrating but let the small stuff go. These idiots aren't worth it.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

RodB said:


> I just got my first 1 star ?
> I am very angry right now. The Uber app gave the pick up location right off the exit ramp of the interstate. As I got to the light at the end of the exit ramp the app said rider notified.
> As I turned I saw that the addresses were no where near where the passenger gave. The passenger texted me and ask where I was because it said I was there.
> I immediately called the customer and told them where I was and that the app said I was at the pickup location but the addresses didn't match up.
> ...


If you received your first 1 star for an issue outside of your control, don't get upset. Stuff happens. It may be your first but not your last. That is the nature of this people to people industry. Just continue to do your best in giving 5 star rides and fully understand that you are dealing with people who respond and react. Just keep on keeping on one ride at a time and your next 500 rides. It gets better!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> One of the most important rules of driving is DO NOT pick up a pax who shows any hostility or impatience whatsoever. By doing so, you're begging for a bad rating and possibly a false accusation.
> 
> Examples are phone calls asking where you are, when will you be there, what's taking so long, etc
> 
> ...


This bears repeating for emphasis._ Any_ expression or indication of annoyance/impatience/entitlement prior to pick up, no matter how subtle: auto-cancel. In such cases, the ideal approach is to go anyway and situate yourself where you're not easily visible but where you can get the timer started, and at about 4:40 start slowly creeping away, canceling _precisely_ at 5:00. That's not always possible, but it's satisfying when it is.  They can't rate you, and they never even see you so it's hard to complain about your "intoxicated condition", or that you were rude, etc. And I never had a no show fee taken back by Uber, minuscule as it might be.

If they're not _thrilled_ that you're giving them a ride for probably 40% of a comparable cab ride, let them call a cab and pay 2.5X the Uber price.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Just checked my ratings today and had a 1* fall off. Made no difference to my overall rating though. At 500 rides it takes a lot to effect ratings.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I always blame the app... It seems to help my ratings, I show the pax where the pin showed and where he was. Because they have just as many problems we do they usually understand.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Here’s the best tip, don’t look at your rating, or breakdown of what, new drivers get really hung up on it, and check 100times a day, ignore them, I can’t remember exactly how many of them you need to get fired. It’s about 25, which is hard to acquire


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Brother, believe me I get those all the time. I have over 6000 rides and have had several cowards give me a 1 star. But remember one thing, our main objective should be to make profit, and not to keep a perfect score. You can be the coolest driver, have the cleanest car, play the best music, passengers will still find something negative about you. Simply learn from this, and move on. Don’t dwell on these cowards who hide behind an app. I would only take serious the passengers that can provide me with some type of constructive criticism in person. And after 3 years and more than 6000 rides, no passenger has done it yet. So, just be aware of too many petty cowards out there. By the way, if you ever encounter another similar situation, simply let the pax know that you will see him in a couple of seconds. You either let the timer run out and collect your cancelation fee, or simply cancel and move on.


----------



## Rj312 (Jan 3, 2016)

RodB said:


> Great advice everyone. It is crazy how many scammers there are out there.
> I have dealt with the public a lot in my life and have seen scammers in every industry I have been in.
> I cleaned carpet for over 15 years and have seen people trying to get their money back for things they did wrong or try to say I broke stuff that was already broken when I got there.
> Now I am learning how the scams work on Uber thanks to your help.


I agree with everyone here that it's not wise to pick up pax who are hostile/overly difficult. I've had pax call me and yell at me "where the f&[email protected] are you? Hurry up!" Not once but twice! Cancelled each time because those rides had one star written all over them.

What's worse is the smile-in-your-face-backstab one star. Happened to me on Monday. Picked up a young woman getting off work and took her home. I offered to turn the AC up for her (it was already on but figured I'd offer more in case she needed it). She smiled and said no, it was very comfortable in my car. She even complemented me on my lemongrass smelling air freshener. I told her the route I was gonna take and she agreed it was the best route. We made pleasant small talk about her job and she seemed very nice. I dropped her off and she told me to have a blessed day(!) And guess what?! I check the app later and boom- I got smacked with a one star and see she ended up getting refunded 100% for her trip. I wish uber would stop refunding trips altogether because it really incentivizes pax to lie.

Moral of the story: sure, openly hostile pax will probably lead to a one star, but so can the really polite pax too. You just never know who's trying to scam.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Rj312 said:


> I agree with everyone here that it's not wise to pick up pax who are hostile/overly difficult. I've had pax call me and yell at me "where the f&[email protected] are you? Hurry up!" Not once but twice! Cancelled each time because those rides had one star written all over them.
> 
> What's worse is the smile-in-your-face-backstab one star. Happened to me on Monday. Picked up a young woman getting off work and took her home. I offered to turn the AC up for her (it was already on but figured I'd offer more in case she needed it). She smiled and said no, it was very comfortable in my car. She even complemented me on my lemongrass smelling air freshener. I told her the route I was gonna take and she agreed it was the best route. We made pleasant small talk about her job and she seemed very nice. I dropped her off and she told me to have a blessed day(!) And guess what?! I check the app later and boom- I got smacked with a one star and see she ended up getting refunded 100% for her trip. I wish uber would stop refunding trips altogether because it really incentivizes pax to lie.
> 
> Moral of the story: sure, openly hostile pax will probably lead to a one star, but so can the really polite pax too. You just never know who's trying to scam.


How do you see that they refunded her the money? I've never really looked at any of that stuff in great detail.


----------



## Rj312 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> How do you see that they refunded her the money? I've never really looked at any of that stuff in great detail.


You can click on the 'fare details' button on the trip and see rider payment. It was adjusted from around $12 to $0.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Rj312 said:


> You can click on the 'fare details' button on the trip and see rider payment. It was adjusted from around $12 to $0.


was that 12 taken from you or was it uber's loss?


----------



## Rj312 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> was that 12 taken from you or was it uber's loss?


It was uber's loss, there was no adjustment against my earnings. I'd be way more upset if they took my money. Instead I just got the one star, and rider feedback for service quality.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

I have 8 1 stars and guess what? Don't care one bit.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> I have 8 1 stars and guess what? Don't care one bit.


Lol, I don't care either. As a newer driver I was just mad about Ubers handling of it.

Now I understand Uber and know they never help the drivers and screw us every time they can.

I was just confused as to why they would not do anything when I had the proof.
Now I know.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Firstly, you must have started the ride before they got in the car as the customer can't rate you to begin with unless you start the ride. The only thing they can do is go out of their way to report you which is more work for them.

More firstly, should have shuffled.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I started the ride after they got in the car.

UP has taught me the art of the shuffle ?


----------

